# Painting of Klaus



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Klaus. He belonged to Pammie










You can read more about Klaus at http://pjspaintings.weebly.com/hedgehog-paintings.html


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Yay my gorgeous klausy. It arrived today and I love it!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)




----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When I first looked at the painting on my iPhone I wondered why PJ was posting a photo of some else's hedgie. :? 

Great job, PJ. I hope you never learn how to paint.  :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I seen it on FB and couldn't believe it, I thought it was a photograph. Awesome job


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is great! The details on his fur are amazing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> I hope you never learn how to paint.  :lol:


Done! :lol: 


susanaproenca said:


> That is great! The details on his fur are amazing!


Thanks! She gave me such a great, detailed picture to work with. So, I tried a few things & found something I liked for the little hairs on his face. I was so excited!


----------

